# river side campsites



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi all , we are enjoying a nice three week break in and around norfolk and cambridge camping on the side of the ouse and river wissey and got to thinking can anyone suggest more river side sites where you can watch the narrowboats go by and good pubs etc we love these sites and the boats especially the ones right on the side of rivers canals etc ...cheers


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi,
perhaps too far away, but what about down at southwold? you can get right down at the river and there is a pub there with all the fresh fish stalls.
simon


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi one of our favourite sites is Floods Ferry Marina it is out in the countryside and has beautiful sunsets etc across the fens
http://www.floodsferrymarina.co.uk/ the only problem is that since being taken over by a new owner he doesn't like motorhomes on the grass :roll: there used to be loads there but they now seem to favour caravans............perhaps we should all bombard them with phone calls ROFL as they have ONE dedicated MH pitch, he has lovely grass now but sadly not so many visitors.

Hopefully one day he will realise that he is missing out on all of us MH visitors.


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*River side campsites*

How about the Camping and Caravanning Club Site at Devizes? Canal one one side, pub on the other and lots of local interest.
Vita


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Its a few years since we visited but spent an idlylic weekend at Reedham ferry campsite alongside the River Yare, pub did yummy food as well...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=342

http://www.archerstouringpark.co.uk/

pete


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi jonnyro

Try these:

http://www.waterscape.com/canals-and-rivers/grand-union-canal

http://www.sustrans.org.uk/default.asp?sID=1134473437531

Google: foxton locks

Should get you on the way.

Cheers

David...........................(Spindrifter)


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks everyone all very good...


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

There is this one at Littleport near Ely, dead easy to get to, just stay on bypass from Ely....

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=1354


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

or this one at Godmanchester, Huntingdon

http://www.huntingdonboathaven.co.uk/


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I assume you already know of the C&CC site at St Neotts?


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

good sites , thanks again..john


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

The C&CC have a site at Chertsey on the Thames, lovely site great showers, 2 pubs very close, Fishing £1.80 a day from the site or walk over the bridge and its free.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 110868 (Mar 26, 2008)

GaleRiverside CL on the Norfolk Broads

www.galeriverside.co.uk but you might have a prob getting in there. Very popular CL but their booking chart is on-line so you can see what availability there is


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

tonyt said:


> I assume you already know of the C&CC site at St Neotts?


 Lovely site but gosh the wardens gave us a right old time a few weeks ago :roll: did you ever read my post on that here is the link.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-47263.html


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

jonnyro said:


> Hi all , we are enjoying a nice three week break in and around norfolk and cambridge camping on the side of the ouse and river wissey and got to thinking can anyone suggest more river side sites where you can watch the narrowboats go by and good pubs etc we love these sites and the boats especially the ones right on the side of rivers canals etc ...cheers


 Hi for future info as this is the type of thing that we love, could you post for me the sites that you used ?

We have stayed on the Grange Farm next to the Wissey it is a lovely site and MHs park right by the river, the only down side for me was the traffic noise from the two main roads. Other than that it is a lovely location and very clean etc.


----------

